# Sunglasses



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

What brands do you guys use? Plastic or glass lens?

I currently run a pair of cheap-o strike kings. Then I tried on a pair of costa del mar's holy cow the difference. But so is the price!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got some cheap Berkley's last year that are still holding up. Bought a real cheap pair of yum ones when I forgot the Berkley's over the summer and man, not all polarized glasses are equal. I don't tend to spend a lot on them because I'm rough on them. But, I might have to upgrade a little bit this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I try to stay with middle end polarized, just 'cause I'm rough on them too.
Usually keep a spare pair of cheaper ones in the Jeep, won't go steelheading without a pair, it's like fishing blind.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I use oakleys with orange polarized lenses. Work really well in over cast.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Polarized clip ons for me


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Costa del mar, glass lenses. I've had two pair for over 10 years. Nuff said.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Revo polarized


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Spiderwire plastic camo sunglasses from walmart. Don't leave home without them!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have both Costa and Smiths. I prefer the Smith Chromapop lenses myself.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I presently use Sun Cloud specs, but looking at some Costas......


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had my Oakley Flak Jackets with polarized lenses for about a year now, and would never think of using the cheapo glasses ever again. Huge difference in the optical quality, and well worth the price!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Costa 580 they are ridiculous nice.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am on my third pair of oakleys and i have owned two pair of Costas and keep going back to oakley


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

chuckNduck said:


> I've had my Oakley Flak Jackets with polarized lenses for about a year now, and would never think of using the cheapo glasses ever again. Huge difference in the optical quality, and well worth the price!


Same here....all that and they are super comfortable. I ended up getting transitional lenses for them so I can ride with them day or night.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Still got those costa's?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had both nothing can withstand the abuse I seem to put my glasses through. The costa's are more durable but a little heavier I bought a pair of Oakley antix and they are super light and comfortable. The only part I don't like is they fog up so easily. It won't be long before I destroy this pair and I can try another pair.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got some Maui Jim perscription sunglasses last year and loved them so much that I picked up a pair of non perscription for when wearing contacts. Outstanding glasses!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just picked up a pair of Costa's this past weekend. I went with the Jose model. 
Love them though one gripe. They slide off my head when not wearing them over my eyes. Gonna have to start wearing them with a sunglasses rope. 
Outstanding when site fishing as I can see so much more than my cheapy Sunclouds....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The lens color makes a huge difference I find an amber or bronze colored lens is the best for site fishing. Dark colored lens types don't allow you to see into the water as well. I have had many different pairs of sunglasses but the bronze Oakley have been the best for site fishing I have ever used


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

For cheap, you cannot beat the Berkleys that you can get at walmart. I upgraded this year when I got a 25% off any item at field and stream and got a pair of glass Costa Corbinas. There is a big difference. I was seeing redfish in florida that our guide and my dad couldn't see. They have made a big difference in sight fishing and I will never go back to a pair of cheap polarized glasses..


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Glass lenses, made the switch and will never go back to plastic for river fishing. Current pair are Maui Jims and they've taken an absolute beating, holding up well


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Costa 580 glass. There is certainly a difference in what you can see.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I have Costa 580 plastics for over a year now and such a huge difference. I wanted glass lenses but the weight wasn't worth it to me. I would seriously consider them, I got the Tuna Alleys with bronze lens for under $200


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

FishGillz. Polarized, comfortable, won't break the bank!


----------

